# Circle Hook Size Preference For Live Finger Mullet



## ChapCat (Oct 1, 2017)

With redfish running in the surf, I thought this question might be timely for those wanting to have a better idea of what *circle *hook size is preferred by forum member surf anglers to use for finger mullet to catch slot or larger redfish, among other species. Personally, I have been using Owner Mutu Light offset circle hooks in 5/0 or 6/0 size, and they seem to do the trick for my rods set in rod holders. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

There is a very good post by sharkchum. Search for "Let's make leaders".

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

I also use 5/0 circles. I don't have a preference for brands but lately I've been using eagle claw lazer sharps and been having good success on hook ups.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

http://2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2309026&highlight=mullet


----------



## ChapCat (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks for all your replies.

For *sharkchum*: Do you ever set out live finger mullet/pony mullet, or do you have better success using the method you stated removing the fins and cutting the tail off to release scent, etc.?

I appreciate all the great info you give sharing your experience.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I like this one:
Mustad UltraPoint Demon Perfect In-Line Circle 1 Extra Fine Wire Hook (Pack of 25) in 10/0.

The wire is thin which allows threading thru the skull above the eye. they will live a long time like this in winter.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

ChapCat said:


> Thanks for all your replies.
> 
> For *sharkchum*: Do you ever set out live finger mullet/pony mullet, or do you have better success using the method you stated removing the fins and cutting the tail off to release scent, etc.?
> 
> I appreciate all the great info you give sharing your experience.


 I may throw out a live finger mullet on one of my bait rods every once in a while if I have some I just caught, but it's not worth the hassle for me to keep them alive. Also when your trying to throw live mullet on a surf rod, more then half will either fly off during the cast or come off when they hit the water. You can use smaller weights and try to cast them gently ,but then the weight will usually move in the current and you lose casting distance. I'm not saying live finger mullet aren't good bait, because they are. Almost anything that swims loves a nice lively finger mullet, but to me the effort doesn't equal the rewards for using them in the surf. 
I fish to relax, and I want to catch the most fish I can, with as little work as possible. Everything I do is based on simplicity and I'm very successful using my system. 
If your dead set on using live mullet than go for it, you will definitely catch fish with them, but in my experience you can catch just as many using cut mullet without all the hassle. If your gonna use small finger mullet in the 3" to 5" range I would recommend Gamakatsu Octopus offset point circle hooks in a 3/0 or 4/0 size.


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

My personal favorite are Gamakatsu 4X Strong Octopus Circle Hooks 8/0, they're pricey but they last and are obviously strong. I have had more than one large fish straighten a thin wire hook.


----------



## ChapCat (Oct 1, 2017)

sharkchum said:


> I may throw out a live finger mullet on one of my bait rods every once in a while if I have some I just caught, but it's not worth the hassle for me to keep them alive. Also when your trying to throw live mullet on a surf rod, more then half will either fly off during the cast or come off when they hit the water. You can use smaller weights and try to cast them gently ,but then the weight will usually move in the current and you lose casting distance. I'm not saying live finger mullet aren't good bait, because they are. Almost anything that swims loves a nice lively finger mullet, but to me the effort doesn't equal the rewards for using them in the surf.
> I fish to relax, and I want to catch the most fish I can, with as little work as possible. Everything I do is based on simplicity and I'm very successful using my system.
> If your dead set on using live mullet than go for it, you will definitely catch fish with them, but in my experience you can catch just as many using cut mullet without all the hassle. If your gonna use small finger mullet in the 3" to 5" range I would recommend Gamakatsu Octopus offset point circle hooks in a 3/0 or 4/0 size.


I am retiring in a few days, and will be fishing lots more. Surf fishing will be a big part of that. I am new to this site, and I am impressed with it. I would like to be a regular contributor of reports from the CC area. Like you, I fish to relax. The less effort I can put into it and get the most reward out of it, I am all for. I have indeed had too many occurrences of live mullet flying off into oblivion, and keeping them alive has also been a PITA, although I do catch nice fish with them. I may be old, but I am certainly not too old to learn new ways of doing things that work for those that have put in a great deal of time and gained lots of experience by doing so. I have now read several of your informative posts, and I am going to give your techniques a thorough shot.

If mullet are not available to net, and you must catch bait by rod and reel, which species do you prefer? How do you feel about pinfish as cut bait in the surf? Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

ChapCat said:


> I am retiring in a few days, and will be fishing lots more. Surf fishing will be a big part of that. I am new to this site, and I am impressed with it. I would like to be a regular contributor of reports from the CC area. Like you, I fish to relax. The less effort I can put into it and get the most reward out of it, I am all for. I have indeed had too many occurrences of live mullet flying off into oblivion, and keeping them alive has also been a PITA, although I do catch nice fish with them. I may be old, but I am certainly not too old to learn new ways of doing things that work for those that have put in a great deal of time and gained lots of experience by doing so. I have now read several of your informative posts, and I am going to give your techniques a thorough shot.
> 
> If mullet are not available to net, and you must catch bait by rod and reel, which species do you prefer? How do you feel about pinfish as cut bait in the surf? Thanks again for your advice.


If I can't get mullet, then whiting is my go to bait. They are usually easy to catch on shrimp and are plentiful in the surf year round. After whiting, croaker would be my next choice. I have used both cut pinfish and piggy perch, but never had much luck.
Now once the water gets cooler and most of the mullet leave the surf, I switch over to strictly dead shrimp and crab for bait. I'm not talking about little 2" long half rotten shrimp you get at the bait camp , I'm talking about jumbo eating shrimp you but at the seafood market.
I use shrimp and crab from around November through April. Once the mullet start showing back up in good numbers, usually around April or May, them I switch back to them or other finish.
Here's a post on how to use crab for bait.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1332930&highlight=crabs+bait


----------

